# Off Leash Obedience issue



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

I am also having the same trouble. I get get him to come with a bribe, or as you said get angry. I am also interested in knowing any tips on how to help. His on leash and in house as well are great, he is well trained, but if he's outside, it's his domain, I do not have the trouble all the time, he will come when I call, just not right away, and he's never pleased about it. He LOVES being outside.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If you do alot of hiking and alot of goldens are known to be prey driven I would suggest e-collar training. We have a place out in the desert and both our goldens have been trained with the e-collar. Best thing we ever did for their safety.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I would continue to use the long line or some leash to maintain some control. Every time he doesn't come when you call him, it reinforces that he doesn't have to do what you say.

I have a leash that clips to my pants loop so I don't have to hold it, I used to tether Boomer to myself with it and hike that way.

Maybe obedience class might help strengthen your teamwork and obedience?
Good luck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Give it a year of consistant and patient training, and you should get to the point where you will either trust your dog off leash or you will know you need more time. You dog should be fine dragging a leash for short distances and immediately come running back to you when called the instant he moves more than 5 feet away from you... you want to reach that point before the leash goes away alltogether. 

Goldens need time to mature. And even if they are mature or steady earlier, you don't want to be in too much a hurry to let them loose. 

My guy was trustworthy off leash around our unfenced yard as early as 6 months. He had a reliable come and he wanted to stay close to his people. 

But when I took him hiking that first year and the next year and a half, I kept that long line on. They just are too flighty when they are young, even when the obedience is there. 

Take your time.


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

Just my opinion, but I believe a walk off leash is a privilege of a well trained dog, not a right of every dog.

If the dog is not reliable, I would continue to let him drag a long line until he is. Or, as mentioned, collar conditioning for a reliable recall, not for failure to come when called.

I actually know people with OTCH dogs who can't let their dogs run loose. They are only obedient in the ring. I find that crazy!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pam Dennison has a DVD titled: Training The Whistle Recall - its a step by step 5 week program... Its pretty basic....simple ... easy to understand...Might be a good choice if you tend to hike in the woods where your voice can get lost in the trees..
Welcome to Dogwise.com

Leslie Nelson has a DVD titled Really Reliable Recall...I really like this DVD.
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I actually know people with OTCH dogs who can't let their dogs run loose. They are only obedient in the ring. I find that crazy!!!


I think that falls under the same category of why my dog drags me across the parking lot at class. He's SO HAPPY to be at class. He's SO EXCITED about being trained. He can't get inside FAST ENOUGH. LOL.  

And then when we get into the building he's suddenly Mr. Obedience dog and you would never suspect this dog just dragged me anywhere.

That's because I have never reinforced our training in the parking lot. I probably should, but it's not a huge issue to me.  

That's different than obedience out on hiking trails or parks. If you've ever made a mistake with a dog and let him loose before he was ready - it will make you super careful the next time. It's scares common sense into you and makes reinforcing obedience (solid rock recalls) a huge issue. 

With the dog who scared some premature white hair onto my preteen head, I was lucky in that he just ran back down to the beach we had just left to grab a dirty diaper that some hideous parent just LEFT there. And he played "keep away" for a good half hour before he decided to give up. <- Nothing bad happened, but of course I was thinking about all of the BAD things that COULD have happened. 

Keep the leash clicked until your dog is trustworthy.

@LibertyMe - I read one of those links as Leslie Nielson.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

EVERYtime I write her name (which is not THAT often... ) I have to slowly spell her name.. then I immediately have flashes from the movie Airplane running through my head!!
The idea of Leslie Nielson teaching dogs makes me grin!


Megora said:


> @LibertyMe - I read one of those links as Leslie Nielson.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Every dog is different and so different things work for different dogs. I do a lot of the name game. Everywhere I go, I always have treats and I am always testing my dogs, saying their names and giving them treats when they look at me. I also make coming a game, and run the other way with a toy and then play tug when they come. I try my best to make coming to me as fun as possible. 

I was told by the trainer I go to, to hide on my dog if I am in a safe area. So hide behind a tree or something when the dog is not looking, and the dog realizes YOU left them and they NEED you. Then they come looking for you and when they find you, make a big deal, lots of attention. I did this only a few times, and now my dogs are always looking back looking for me, ready to find me if I hide. I do not know if it is training, or just my relationship with my dogs, but they always stay with in eye sight of me. They do not want to leave me. This is what I have done, and I walk my two dogs, one who is a 7mth old puppy off leash. Actually the puppy has been off leash for a long time now, with no issues.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

onewarmguy said:


> Hi all, hope you can help me out with a training problem I'm having with my boy Brady. He's a 5 year old rescue that I adopted about 2 years ago and although his on-leash and in-house behavior is good to great he's almost impossible when he's off leash. I've tried long line(40ft), treats and affection but nothing seems to penetrate. He'll come, eventually, if I get aggravated enough, and there's nothing else to smell or pee on or any other kind of distraction. I enjoy hiking but I can't let him off leash or he wanders off. It's getting incredibly frustrating, can anyone point me in the right direction?
> Thanks
> Onewarmguy
> (Brady's dad)


Sounds like my Buddy. He is doing much better when he escapes since I started working with him in a several acre fenced off area. Buddy is an escape artist. He escaped from my brother yesterday when I was at the vets with my Zoey. Buddy came back after 5 minutes . So much better than several hours of watch and wait with him.

Before we leave the fenced area I will says "Buddy come. Time to go" and then show him his leash. My brother said he yelled "Buddy" and held the leash up for him to see and he came running. I play "Buddy come" and when he comes to me I will praise and say "Okay. Go play". I will do "Time to go" several times and leave the area and then go back after a few minutes. Just because I say "Time to go" it doesn't mean we can't go back.

I took him to a dog park today and he would come to me even with other dogs and people.

Could you try this fenced off training with your guy. It seems to be working great with Buddy. I am also taking him to weekly obedience training.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I know how frustrating this can be...you envision a hike in the woods with your trusty dog at your side enjoying all the sights and sounds...your dog is getting his exercise...then reality hits!!! He's pulling on the leash or if you have him on a longer lead he's constantly getting it tangled up in the shrubs or trees or worse yet around your legs. That peaceful, gentle feeling quickly becomes one of total frustration.:doh:

Patience is the name of the game here. You have to train, train, train and yes train some more. I'd bet there are very few people out there who have total recall over their dogs, particularly high energy prey driven dogs as many Goldens can be. Leslie's DVD Really Reliable Recall is a good place to start...it will give you a full understanding of what recall is all about...what to do and what not to do. It's not an overnight process...it takes time, a lot of time!!!

I've trained my boy with an e-collar that has an audible beep on it. For me this is an insurance policy. He's a rescue that was found wandering the streets. He's a very high energy prey driven dog. Dogs do run away and dogs do get lost. I live in the mountains  and love it here. But the opertunities for a dog to get away from you are almost endless. So I want as much control as I can possibly get thus the training and use of the e-collar.

If you should go the way of the e-collar be sure and get the proper training. Our Goldens are very sensitive dogs and you can do damage if used improperly. When I take out the e-collar my boy does somersaults...he couldn't be any happier. He knows we're going out to explore and run.

There are people on this forum whom I respect who say the collar is just a short cut, that positive reinforcement is all you need. That use of the collar breaks down the trust between your dog and yourself. But I really feel if the collar is used properly it's like having a long lead on the dog which you can give an alert to without a shock and get the response your looking for rewarding with a STEAK DINNER when he returns. The dog realizes that you still have some control and he can't give the "I'll be there in a minute routine!"

Hope this helps...

Pete


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I've trained my boy with an e-collar that has an audible beep on it. For me this is an insurance policy. He's a rescue that was found wandering the streets. He's a very high energy prey driven dog. Dogs do run away and dogs do get lost. I live in the mountains  and love it here. But the opertunities for a dog to get away from you are almost endless. So I want as much control as I can possibly get thus the training and use of the e-collar.
> 
> If you should go the way of the e-collar be sure and get the proper training. Our Goldens are very sensitive dogs and you can do damage if used improperly. When I take out the e-collar my boy does somersaults...he couldn't be any happier. He knows we're going out to explore and run.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. I always caution to safety first. And this e collar conditioning is my insurance also. Especially if you hike alot in the desert and mountain regions as we do. It lets my dog be a dog and me free to enjoy watching him.


----------

